# Just picked up my new CTD today!



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes !


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Mine is nearly 2 years old and I am spoiled for ever wanting a petrol car again. Hope you get as much pleasure out of yours as I have with mine.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

What Aussie said - the diesel Cruze package (although mine *is *a manual) just spoils you when it comes to similar vehicles.

When/if it dies I may have to go seriously up-market to get something I feel is equivalent!!


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Coming up on my 1 year anniversary and still loving my choice


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Congrats. ccasion14:


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Congratulations.... enjoy your new ride...


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Congrats! Enjoy the ride.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

27k miles and it's been great everyday. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Congrats still loving mine.


----------



## WI Diesel (May 29, 2014)

Six weeks with mine and I'm loving it also. 4000 miles. I'm averaging 47.5 mpg. I just finished a WI-Wash DC-WI trip and did great. Black granite in WI.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

brett1198 said:


> Was all set on buying an ECO MT, but after reading on this forum how everyone loved their CDT, I figured I would take one for test drive and was amazed at the great ride and how quiet inside it was. Never thought I would ever buy a diesel. Already put 200 miles on it on the first day. Drove some hilly, twisty roads and some open highway today. Might do it again tomorrow if the weather holds out! Car would have been even better with a MT, but great power on the highway anyway. So far averaging 42mrpg and that's with about 30 miles of Chicago rush hour traffic! Can't wait to take it on my 350 mile road trip to northern WI later this summer!


Congrats and welcome! I have over 70K on mine and still love it!


----------

